# Google- The 'no milk' myth - iAfrica.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">The 'no milk' mythiAfrica.com, South AfricaSometimes abdominal symptoms can be confused with other digestive disorders, for example *irritable bowel syndrome*. Being lactose intolerant does not fundamentally mean that the person cannot eat any dairy products, some people can tolerate small *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

